# Rolando Reyes and his cigars



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Let's talk about Rolando Reyes and his portfolio.

What do you all make of him and his cigars?

Do you respect his work?

I have found some of his cigars to be surprising. I have found others to be flat out not that good. I have found some that started out poorly but turned around and became more than decent smokes. Some of them are constructed poorly but taste good. Some of them are constructed well and taste poorly. But the thing is that even if you get one that was not too great, you're not too upset because you didn't pay much for them. A low price point is what ties in all of these smokes.

Some say extensive rest really helps MOST of his cigars.

I am interested in Cuba Aliados Miami and the new Siembra de Oro.

Let's talk about Rolando, then. Your thoughts?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I've smoked just about every single cigar and the ones that get my attention are the Puros Indios Maduro Viejo...after a year they are close to a premium cigar. The Miami Aliado is the same..time gives this cigar it's good taste.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Cigary said:


> I've smoked just about every single cigar and the ones that get my attention are the Puros Indios Maduro Viejo...after a year they are close to a premium cigar. The Miami Aliado is the same..time gives this cigar it's good taste.


Well, me and Gary have the same thoughts on Reyes cigars. They are pretty darn good for the money and with some age they turn out even better.

They aren't no VSG or Padron '64, but for the few bucks you can get them for they are prett nice. Worth a buy and even better on a deal!!

The Puros Indios Maduro Viejo, like Gary said, is a good smoke! You can catch them on CBid at times at great prices, just don't overbid. For a while I was buying up the "special aged" pyramids. They are pretty good, just got some of them in a maduro that I have yet to smoke.

(You _know_ I had to chime in on the Reyes cigars Gary!) lol


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Have you tried the Cuba Aliados Miami and the new Siembra de Oro, Manny?


----------



## emk (May 4, 2009)

Interesting. It seems that you guys want to buy.....
1. cigars that taste bad but after a year or so might be okay;
2. cigars that are okay but after a year or so might be pretty good;
3. cigars that are pretty good but after a year or so might be great;
4. cigars that are great but after a year or so might be fantastic?

Although the cigars of #1 might be very cheap, I feel it is the worst idea because getting a cheap cigar that is okay immediately, is not that hard to do. Moreover, I don't want a cigar by Rolando Reyes or anyone else taking humidor-space in anticipation of "okay". Almost all of what I smoke (and enjoy) is only okay. However, if I am going to hope, plan, or dream, it is for something better than okay.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

10 years ago Puros Indios coronas were very nice after a years rest. Cuba Aliados cigars were simply wonderful.

They seem to have lost much quality in the past several years. 

I stay away from Reyes cigars these days. I think the old guy has given up control of the company to folks who don't have the talent he has. JMO.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

thebayratt said:


> Have you tried the Cuba Aliados Miami and the new Siembra de Oro, Manny?


I have not had the Cuba Aliados Miami. I am very interested in trying it.

I have had a small ring gauged Siembra de Oro. It is very decent ROTT.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

kansashat said:


> 10 years ago Puros Indios coronas were very nice after a years rest. Cuba Aliados cigars were simply wonderful.
> 
> They seem to have lost much quality in the past several years.
> 
> I stay away from Reyes cigars these days. I think the old guy has given up control of the company to folks who don't have the talent he has. JMO.


That's a shame about those cigars.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## Ron1369 (May 5, 2009)

Have any of you tried one of his San Victor's yet?? they are a mild to medium stick with a natural wrapper, to me they are a pretty good smoke without having to let them set for a year before they taste good. 
You don't need to let them rest for any time at all if you ask me, I use them for an every day smoke when I am wrenching on the bike or driving around the yard in my tractor cutting the grass. 
I have smoked both the Robusto and the Toro and both are very good smokes, 
I prefer to smoke them over the Indios any time. Just because they are a non expensive stick most people won't give them the time of day but they should in my book.
I would rather smoke a maduro cigar, but these are a pretty good stick for an anytime cigar,( that is my opinion on them.)

Ron1369

:smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke:


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

The Miami is good. I had a Puros Indios with about fifteen years on it a few weeks ago, one of the best things I've smoked all year. Apparently back in the boom, Puros was the sheet.


----------



## brooksbrosracing (Oct 28, 2010)

I really enjoy the Cuba Aliados. I've had some in my cooler for a few months from Mr. Bundles and they have been spot on. I look forward to trying Mr. Reyes other smokes.


----------



## Ron1369 (May 5, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> The Miami is good. I had a Puros Indios with about fifteen years on it a few weeks ago, one of the best things I've smoked all year. Apparently back in the boom, Puros was the sheet.


It must be like someone mentioned , he may not have the workers he once had and things are just not the same with his stuff right now, you would think his kid would step in and keep anything bad from happening to the old mans reputation though. 
Who can say what it is, maybe those guys just got a bad one out of the batch, those things do happen, kind of like getting a bad banana out of a bunch/:dunno:


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Ron1369 said:


> Have any of you tried one of his San Victor's yet??


Never heard of them until now. I hear your points, and they are good ones.

I am always looking for that cheap good smoke.... that's what it's about for me. I can always go to the B and M and get an expensive '64 or '26.

It's the "hunt" that keeps me in this hobby.

I will look out for San Victor.


----------



## GhostDawg (Sep 17, 2005)

BKDW said:


> It's the "hunt" that keeps me in this hobby.


Right there with you on that. One of my favorite aspects of cigars is the hunt to find something new, something different, or tracking down something elusive that you read was great or heard about from a buddy.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Good post Manny. I see these all the time in my B&M and on line and have never pulled the trigger. I like maduros and from the feedback so far in the thread I'm thinking the Puros Indios Maduro Viejo and Cuba Aliados Miami are going to worth a try.

And was emk's post a "shot" or humor???


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

too much inner turmoil in the rayes family, Rolando Reyes Jr has been out of it due to internal family issues, but i think is coming back into it with his father, the think that leads me into thinking the later is that when i saw Rayes Jr at the cigar heritage festival he gave my father and i a cigar with Srs face on it telling us that thats what he and his father have been working on. 

Loren


----------



## Ron1369 (May 5, 2009)

lgomez said:


> too much inner turmoil in the rayes family, Rolando Reyes Jr has been out of it due to internal family issues, but i think is coming back into it with his father, the think that leads me into thinking the later is that when i saw Rayes Jr at the cigar heritage festival he gave my father and i a cigar with Srs face on it telling us that thats what he and his father have been working on.
> 
> Loren


That is good to know, I would hate to see the name go out with no respect left to his products, he deserves to go out in style as far as I am concerned.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

thegoldenmackid said:


> The Miami is good. I had a Puros Indios with about fifteen years on it a few weeks ago, one of the best things I've smoked all year. Apparently back in the boom, Puros was the sheet.


Actually my memory is that Puros Indios were something special in the early nineties before the boom. It's been years since I smoked one, but they no longer had much magic by then. The boom destroyed many a great brand including most of my favorites.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

I like the Roly bundles in both the Maduro and Sumatra ROTT. Good walking around sticks. The Puros Indios Viejo have been hit or miss for me. However, these cigars are not going to spend much time in my humidor, space is too precious for yard gars to rest.


----------



## Dog Rockets (Oct 1, 2008)

I've tried quite a few Rolando Reyes cigars and I've found that they are usually pretty good, and nearly always a fantastic value. The best of his blends in my opinion is the original Cuba Aliados double maduro - they taste and burn great, are well constructed and can be had for cheap. 

I also like the Puros Indios and Puros Indios Viejo. The standard Puros Indios line has better construction, but the Viejo tastes better I think. The big problem with the viejo is the construction; huge veins, torn wrappers, poorly applied caps and a laughable appearance. I even have a few churchills that aren't even close to straight. But somehow, someway, they taste and smoke great! As said previously, they are very good walking around sticks.


----------



## Svear (Feb 3, 2011)

Some of this is fair, some of it isn't. Mr. Reyes Sr. doesn't make the Cuba Aliados Miami. That cigar is made in Miami. A loss of control? Maybe, for awhile. He still personally controls everything made in Honduras and at the very least, they are a good value and worthy of space in anyone's humidor. My everyday favorite is the Cuba Aliados brand (no, not the Miami). I've smoked many boxes of these and the quality and construction, but most importantly the flavor, are consistently excellent.

The new brand mentioned here is the the Rolando Reyes Sr., Signature Brand. Mr. Reyes Sr. has been stockpiling his best leaf for over ten years to make these. They're wonderful. The brand will take off slowly. Rolando Jr. has the exclusive right to market these in the U.S. Maybe a lot to ask/suggest/recommend (risk?) but if you want to take a chance, telphone Smoker's Paradise in Wesley Chapel Florida and Rolando Jr. will personally send you a box. They retail for circa $200/box.

Rolando Jr. has designed a few new brands/blends that will soon be released. Some of them are box pressed, which I can't recall they have ever done, so they'll have an elegant appearance. They taste amazing.

Gents, these TWO gentlemen may be the last "Cigar Family" who actually know how to roll a cigar. I noticed some of the remarks and felt compelled to chime in. Yes, Jr. is a friend of mine. He doesn't know I have written this so please don't tell him  He has a VERY bad temper


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

bpegler said:


> Actually my memory is that Puros Indios were something special in the early nineties before the boom. It's been years since I smoked one, but they no longer had much magic by then. The boom destroyed many a great brand including most of my favorites.


This is my memory as well. The Puros Indios torpedos were oversized and beautiful until they seemed to disappear around 99. Probably the most special or well known or well received Puros Indios was the Colorado Especial #4 (truly a joy to smoke). They do still make a cigar by that name but it isn't even close to the Pre-2000 version. These cigars as well as the RyJ Vintage Series have never been the same since the late 90s.

Does anybody know what happened to quality smokes like these? Were they pushed off the available tobacco when the shortages hit and simply never regained access to the tobaccos that made them famous? I would love an Indios from 96 or 97...I miss them.


----------



## Tredegar (Nov 27, 2007)

Every Reyes smoke I have tried has been strong, stinky and just not for me.


----------



## Dog Rockets (Oct 1, 2008)

Tredegar said:


> Every Reyes smoke I have tried has been strong, stinky and just not for me.


Strong and stinky, just like my women!

Seriously though, I've had the opposite experience with nearly everything from Don Rolando. Usually mild-medium, flavorful and with a fantastic aroma.


----------



## BigBenny (Mar 27, 2010)

So far I've liked the RR Sr cigars I've had. They aren't complex, but they're inexpensive, normally well constructed, and still tasty..Well, most of them. I have some Cuba Aliados in my humidor and they aren't so great, but the PI and PI Maddies have been good, and the Pirate's Gold are quite tasty too.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

My honest opinion? u

I have had one RR cigar that I enjoyed. It was gifted to me at a HERF and I have no idea what it was. As far as the rest I have tried they were just rank.


----------



## QiCultivator (Feb 13, 2007)

I really enjoyed the Cienfuegos, I think it was a pyramide that I smoked...I got, like 5 or 10 off cbid for a couple bucks each. I have pulled one out for tonight. Haven't had one in awhile.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

I think there is something appealing about a inexpensive cigar that just seems to get better with age. I have a bundle of de ORO that i think are the cats pajamas. I got a fiver of flor de todo and smoked one right off the truck which was a bad choice. They have cheap looking bands and i though what kind of crap did i buy. But let them sit a month and they are pretty good and i get at least two flavor notes out of them, which is good for a stick that can be had pretty easily under a buck a stick. I have had about 4 brands from Reyes and while some not great, i was never sorry i smoked them except for the first flor de todo. I think it is worth buying some. For a buck a stick i can wait a while.


----------



## Ron1369 (May 5, 2009)

Rolando Reyes SR. has been in the cigar business for a lot of years so he knows how to make a great cigar.

I think that sometimes he makes cigars that are for those that can't afford the high dollar cigar and therefor they are not as good as others on the market, although even his low costing sticks are worth buying.

They are good for working outside cutting the grass or for fishing and things like that, luckily all of his cigars are not like that and you can get some pretty good cigars from his factory.

I can say that I have not tried any of his cigars that I was unhappy with and he does have some that are much better than others.

I also think you can say that about a lot of cigar makers out there. It could be that he just needs those that are close to him in his family to help him make better decisions on what to put on the market.

With all of the competition these days he may have to step up his quality to make more buyers out there appreciate his cigars better.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I am the director/founder of a brew fest in New Hampshire and got in touch with the Marketing people at Reyes Family Cigars and they were awesome to deal with. They sent us 100 FREE Cuba Aliados and 100 Puros Indios Maduro to give away at the fest last year and it was a HUGE hit. They also sent me some Aliados Miami which were fantastic and some Cienfuegos which is in my top 15...great stick. I guess they are now doing a Cienfuegos Miami which I am really wanting to try. The Puros Indios is a great "knock around" stick and I do find that I enjoy the Viejo quite a bit, and at its price on CI how can you go wrong? Even if you have to buy a cheapie humi and jet them rest for a bit, at $1 a stick it is hard to go wrong.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Never heard of the Cienfuegos from them....

I would love to get my hands on the Aliados Miami.

I do agree you cannot go wrong for the price. The most I've paid for a Reyes stick is $1.25 save for the Special aged (a little over $2). The Special Aged I thought was dog rocket, but rest and lots of humidity have turned them around.


----------

